# baseboards on plaster walls...



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless your trying to use spikes a finish nails not going to hurt it unless it's in really bad shape.
See if you can located the studs by looking along the bottom plate area.
A stud finders not going to work on plaster because of the lath.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

a good stud finder WILL work


----------



## bcbud3 (Jan 22, 2010)

My wall doesn't have wood lathe it has 1/4 gypsum sheets...stud finder should work.


----------

